# Miller - Millermatic 180 Mig Welder



## rustywrangler (May 24, 2010)

This 220V welder from miller will do just about anything you can think of for your basic mig welder. I have had it for 3 years now and cannot complain about a single thing. I was origionally going for a 110V machine but decided to go big to start with and have not looked back since. I recommend this to anyone looking to get started in welding and have access to a 220V hookup. 

View attachment Millermatic_180_AUTOSET250.jpg


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

220v.  It has the power of the big (under 50a service) machines.  Because it is a smaller package the duty cycle is shorter than it's big brothers.  Wire cost is higher per pound on these machines.  Usually you can get a 45 lb spool of wire for about the same as two ten pounders.  Great machine for the money.


----------

